# Hi i am new



## jinkazama (Nov 5, 2017)

hi i am new and single just want to learn about marriages and relationships


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

For the most part, hanging out here to learn about marriages and relationships is like trying to learn how stars work by only watching supernovas.

If you really take the time to read through things, you could learn a thing or two, though.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Read the 5 Love Languages for starters. It will help you in future relationships, understanding how your partner may have needs that make no sense to you!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

jinkazama said:


> hi i am new and single just want to learn about marriages and relationships


Welcome.

So you want to learn about marriages, ok heres my best shot!

50% or so fail. 
Lot of men and women cheat.
Sex is important
Babies are lots of work and lots of marriages take a hit during the rasing of children
Manage your money together.
Alway have a means to suport yourself.
Try to spend quality time together not just watching tv
Facebook kills alot of marriages
Keep yourself fit or t least don't think if he loved me he won't care if I gain 50lbs
Don't take eachother for granted.
Sex is important.......its wort mentioning twice!
Don't sweat the small stuff.
Resentment kill a marriage 


If you make it rough all of that then you picked the right person.


I'm sure theres plenty I missed but at least you got something to chew on.

May I ask your age and your longest relationship? And why your last relationship is no longer?

Welcome again.


----------

